# 16' Murano head unit issues



## NicoleHersh (Apr 19, 2018)

So I recently bought a 2016 Murano SV. Car is amazing, runs great, no problems. However, this morning I get in my car, my phone automatically connects to the bluetooth and my music starts playing. One thing is wrong though. The song title on the screen seems like it it frozen on the last song I listened to when I last drove the car. Bluetooth is working just fine, head unit works just like usual but no matter what I do, the song title is still stuck. It doesnt affect the overall function of anything, but it's just annoying. I have even reset Nissanconnect. 

Has anyone else had similar issues? Is it something I should just wait out?


----------

